

An in depth but easy to understand explanation of Naive Bayes Classifiers. - akshaykarthik
http://code.google.com/p/ourmine/wiki/LectureNaiveBayes

======
atechie
[http://blog.oscarbonilla.com/2009/05/visualizing-bayes-
theor...](http://blog.oscarbonilla.com/2009/05/visualizing-bayes-theorem/)

gives pretty intuitive visual explanation of Bayes theorem .

